# Oakley preference Ice or black iridium polarized



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

What do you all think? Do you have an opinion about these?


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ice or ice iridium polarized? I wear Ice (non-polarized) from time to time, and I like that lens a lot. Neutral color base meaning everything still appears as its natural color. Black iridium polarized is overkill on the bike IMO. This is one of the darkest lenses Oakley makes and really isn't all that useful on a bike I don't think. I've had different BI polarized lenses in various models and have gotten ride of them all. Just simply too dark.

My favs on the bike are Jade iridium (natural color base, nice medium tint), G30 (Oakley's BEST all-purpose, all-conditions lens in my opinion), and + red iridium (non-polarized). I obviously have a little experience with Oakley, and would suggest leaving the polarized lenses at home. They're ok for driving, excellent when around bright sunshine + water/snow, but simply skew natural colors too much when on the bike.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*to clarify..*

ice iridium polarized (blue) vs. black iridium polarized. 
I prefer DARK lenses, and only do polarized. I also drive ALOT for work, so the importance of polarized, to me couldn't be more.

I'm really looking to reduce glare as much as possible. I'm not that interested in true color, or contrast.


----------



## Becky Thatcher (Jan 4, 2006)

*Computer?*

My polarized Oakley lenses cause the LCD screen on my Garmin 705 to appear almost black (unreadable).

If you use a cycling computer you may want to check that out before you get the glasses.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have worn the Black iridium polarized for several years now. I have no problem reading the bike computer.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

I bounce between the ice & fire red iridium both are very good. Oakes do what they say very well no problems when it comes to sweat or fogging.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Keep in mind polarized make it harder to see things that are wet or icy. They cut the reflection glare. Sometimes those white fog lines are wet and slippery.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

*Black Iridium*

I use the black iridium most of the time. Except for dark overcast days or dusk, where I will switch to the yellow tint, I use the black iridium.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

There is no practical difference between Ice/+red/black iridium polarized. They are all neutral tint, very low light transmission lenses. The only difference is which color matches your socks.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> Keep in mind polarized make it harder to see things that are wet or icy. They cut the reflection glare. Sometimes those white fog lines are wet and slippery.


I picked up some Radar's yesterday with the polarized Black Iridium lens. Rode with them today. Some of the painted stripes and blacked out portions of the trail took on a 3-D like look. Kinda irritating to see as it throws my depth perception off a bit. Don't have that issue with the regular Black Iridium lens which is my favorite.


----------

